# security 6 1st time shooting report



## gumby99 (Sep 10, 2008)

Went to a indoor range today with my recently purchased Security 6. Holy crap, big fun! I shot 50 rds 38 special,and 24 rds 357 at 7, 10, and 15 yards. I now understand why most people probably use the 38 special rds to practice with. I'm a little pig headed though and will continue to practice with the 357 rds. But as been mentioned I'm sure a lot of times before, the 38 special rds could be shot all day, The 357 rds kinda kicked my ass. I was fairly accurate with both caliber rds at 7, & 10 yards. At 15 yards 2 of my 357 rds, & 1 of my 38 special rds did not find the target. That will need to be worked on. Overall for someone who has never fired a revolver before I'm pretty happy with my results. This weekend I'll go out in the desert and kill some cans.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

You might invest in some HKS speedloaders even if you dont want to load fast. Of course, speedloaders means you'll just shoot more, spend more money but converting money into noise is what its all about.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man's got have some guns he just plain enjoys shooting. Them old Rugers fill the bill real nice like. :smt033


----------

